# Problème pour déménager



## Madame-BB (13 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour je suis assistante maternelle depuis 2016  j'ai deux agréments ,mais pour le moment j'ai qu'un seul contrat par choix, car nous aimerions déménager de secteur, voir même de ville. Nous cherchons dans une location d'un type 4. Le problème c'est que si nous déménageons de notre secteur je serai obligé de me séparer de mon contrat et à ce moment-là les agences immobilières ne me prennent pas en compte et du coup on ne nous loue rien . En clair pour avoir la chance d'avoir une location à , extérieur de Marseille il faut que d'abord je coupe tous mon contrat, mais en même temps il faut que j'ai des contrats pour pouvoir prétendre avoir une location .C'est vraiment le serpent qui se mord la queue. Cela me rend folle. Avec vous une solution svp 
Merci d'avance


----------



## Ladrine 10 (13 Juillet 2022)

Montré votre agrément aux agences immobilières
Vous travaillez à domicile
Il peuvent pas vous refusez normalement


----------



## Madame-BB (13 Juillet 2022)

Ladrine 10 a dit: 


> Montré votre agrément aux agences immobilières
> Vous travaillez à domicile
> Il peuvent pas vous refusez normalement


Merci pour votre réponse , mais je l'ai déjà fait il me ferme quand même la porte au nez .je suis démoralisé


----------



## abassmat (13 Juillet 2022)

J'ai été dans le même cas. Pour déménager il faut avoir du travail, et lorsque l'on déménage on se retrouve très souvent sans employeur...
J'ai trouvé la parade en utilisant une caution de l'état (visale) et en passant par le privé, en direct avec un propriétaire.


----------



## abassmat (13 Juillet 2022)

J'ai pu expliquer mon histoire et défendre mon travail et j'ai trouvé quelqu'un qui m'a fait confiance


----------



## Catie6432 (13 Juillet 2022)

Madame-BB a dit: 


> Merci pour votre réponse , mais je l'ai déjà fait il me ferme quand même la porte au nez .je suis démoralisé


C'est vrai qu'il est souvent très difficile à un ass mat de trouver son bonheur en location. Le caractère "aléatoire" de notre profession peut faire hésiter certains bailleurs, les loyers sont très élevés et il faut trouver un logement compatible avec nos obligations de sécurité et d'accessibilité. Bon courage dans votre recherche.


----------



## Ladrine 10 (13 Juillet 2022)

J'allais dire entre particuliers
Mais la aussi il faut trouver un propriétaire qui accepte de loué a une AM 
Mais je comprends pas leur refus
C'est niveau logement trop grand pour votre famille
Ce qui a la base ne les regarde pas
En tout cas pour moi 
Ou pour niveau salaire


----------



## Madame-BB (14 Juillet 2022)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> C'est vrai qu'il est souvent très difficile à un ass mat de trouver son bonheur en location. Le caractère "aléatoire" de notre profession peut faire hésiter certains bailleurs, les loyers sont très élevés et il faut trouver un logement compatible avec nos obligations de sécurité et d'accessibilité. Bon courage dans votre recherche.


Merci beaucoup pour votre message


----------



## Madame-BB (14 Juillet 2022)

abassmat a dit: 


> J'ai pu expliquer mon histoire et défendre mon travail et j'ai trouvé quelqu'un qui m'a fait confiance


Merci pour votre message


----------



## Madame-BB (14 Juillet 2022)

Ladrine 10 a dit: 


> J'allais dire entre particuliers
> Mais la aussi il faut trouver un propriétaire qui accepte de loué a une AM
> Mais je comprends pas leur refus
> C'est niveau logement trop grand pour votre famille
> ...


Merci pour votre soutien


----------



## Chantou1 (14 Juillet 2022)

GARANTIE VISALE - FACILITER L’ACCÈS AU LOGEMENT
Mis à jour le 07/04/2022
Pour aider les particuliers à trouver leur logement locatif, Action Logement a mis au point la garantie Visale. Fonctionnant comme une caution gratuite, elle couvre les propriétaires en cas d’impayé de loyer ou de charges. Elle couvre également les dégradations locatives. Qui peut profiter de cette garantie locative ? Comment déclencher la garantie Visale ? Infobailleur vous explique tout sur le sujet.

À QUI S’ADRESSE LA GARANTIE VISALE ?
Action Logement propose cette caution à un certain nombre de publics :
    •    Les jeunes de 18 à 30 ans, quelle que soit leur situation personnelle ou professionnelle
    •    Les salariés dont le salaire est inférieur à 1 500 € net
    •    Les salariés de plus de 30 ans qui ont reçu une promesse d’embauche ou qui ont débuté leur contrat depuis moins de 6 mois (hors CDI confirmé) ou encore ont connu une mutation professionnelle
    •    Les personnes éligibles au bail mobilité
    •    Les ménages logés par les soins d'un organisme d’intermédiation locative


----------



## Chantou1 (14 Juillet 2022)

TRÈS IMPORTANT et RASSURANT 

Voir absolument 

Sinon … car il y a eu déjà un post à ce sujet … même des posts …

SI cela est possible 

Se lancer à être propriétaire avec toutes les aides possibles pour les primo accédants.

Et viser des lieux où il y a de la demande au niveau job.

Liline est une pro des déménagements et s’est bien débrouillée pour son dernier déménagement pour trouver l’endroit où il y avait du boulot. 

Sinon la GARANTIE VISALE impérativement à avoir SI les conditions sont réunies. 

Bonnes recherches et bon courage


----------



## nounoucat1 (14 Juillet 2022)

Et en plus le métier est encore moins reconnu a Marseille . J'ai un PE qui a quitté le Calvados et les seules "gardes " trouvées a Marseille ou des retraités qui complètent leur retraite ou des nounous au black. Les assistantes maternelles agréées n'ont pas de place disponible.


----------



## Christ (15 Juillet 2022)

Madame-BB a dit: 


> Bonjour je suis assistante maternelle depuis 2016  j'ai deux agréments ,mais pour le moment j'ai qu'un seul contrat par choix, car nous aimerions déménager de secteur, voir même de ville. Nous cherchons dans une location d'un type 4. Le problème c'est que si nous déménageons de notre secteur je serai obligé de me séparer de mon contrat et à ce moment-là les agences immobilières ne me prennent pas en compte et du coup on ne nous loue rien . En clair pour avoir la chance d'avoir une location à , extérieur de Marseille il faut que d'abord je coupe tous mon contrat, mais en même temps il faut que j'ai des contrats pour pouvoir prétendre avoir une location .C'est vraiment le serpent qui se mord la queue. Cela me rend folle. Avec vous une solution svp
> Merci d'avance


Bonjour j ai eu le même souci que vous et les angoisses mais tout c est résolu à temps !! je déménage sous peu et j ai pu montrer mes 3  contrats donc 3 fiches de paies mais si je n avais rien loué dans un futur proche je n avais plus de contrats en aout donc pôle emploi et ça craint peut être voir avec direct un proprio conciliant ou certaines agences qui prennent en compte le chômage et oui!! bon courage à vous et un peu à moi qui vais déménager c est pas simple. Cordialement Christ


----------



## Madame-BB (16 Juillet 2022)

Christ a dit: 


> Bonjour j ai eu le même souci que vous et les angoisses mais tout c est résolu à temps !! je déménage sous peu et j ai pu montrer mes 3  contrats donc 3 fiches de paies mais si je n avais rien loué dans un futur proche je n avais plus de contrats en aout donc pôle emploi et ça craint peut être voir avec direct un proprio conciliant ou certaines agences qui prennent en compte le chômage et oui!! bon courage à vous et un peu à moi qui vais déménager c est pas simple. Cordialement Christ


Merci pour votre message
 bonne journée


----------



## Madame-BB (16 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> GARANTIE VISALE - FACILITER L’ACCÈS AU LOGEMENT
> Mis à jour le 07/04/2022
> Pour aider les particuliers à trouver leur logement locatif, Action Logement a mis au point la garantie Visale. Fonctionnant comme une caution gratuite, elle couvre les propriétaires en cas d’impayé de loyer ou de charges. Elle couvre également les dégradations locatives. Qui peut profiter de cette garantie locative ? Comment déclencher la garantie Visale ? Infobailleur vous explique tout sur le sujet.
> 
> ...


Bonjour merci pour votre message je vais me renseigner. Cordialement


----------



## Chantou1 (18 Juillet 2022)

Faire pourquoi pas appel à Stéphane Plaza pour une urgence en 15 jours il trouve selon M6 … qui ne tente rien n’a rien.

Une fois j’avais vu une AM qui avait fait appel à ses services. C’était d’ailleurs un couple d’AM qui cherchait une grande maison.


----------

